

Ask HN: Current examples of beautifully designed apps or sites - dworrad

 Please give examples of your favorites in the comments below. * Please don't link to anything you are involved in (created, own, partner, etc) just to keep it clean.
======
hex12648430
I'd start with <http://www.awwwards.com/awards-of-the-month/>

